# Cómo probar diodos infrarrojos ?



## Eliana (Abr 28, 2008)

Tengo que hacer un trabajo que use diodos infrarrojos y me han dado algunos circuitos *pero no se como probarlos*, si me facilitaran diagramas de circuitos simples que contengan especificaciones para su comprobacion se los agradeceria muchisimo.  
Lo que en realidad quiero es un circuito simple que use diodos infrarojos y que me expliquen como comprobarlos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2008)

Te armas con una bateria de 9 V, una resistencia de 680 Ohms, un led infrarrojo y una fotoresistencia.
Con la bateria alimentas a travez de la resistencia al led, lo enfrentas opticamente a la fotorresistencia y con un multimetro detectas la variacion de resistencia de esta cuando enceiendes y apagas el led.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 28, 2008)

Si tienes camara digital de fotos o  aunque sea con la camara del movil tambien los puedes ver encendidos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 30, 2008)

Eliana, tomas un control remoto cualquiera viejo y que no uses pero que funcione aunque sea una tecla.

Le quitas el led infrajo que trae y en su lugar colocas dos pinzas cocodrilo una roja para el ánodo y una negra para el cátodo y en el colocas el diodo infrarojo a prueba, apuntas con el control remoto a la antena de una radio  en AM en una frecuencia donde no haya emisora  en sintonía y escucharas un ruido de activación indicando que el ctrl remoto esta funcionando y en consecuencia el diodo infr. esta en buen estado.

saludos


----------



## Nico17 (May 2, 2008)

lenvas84 creo que el zumbido que se escucha es el resonador y de ese modo se comprueba el resonador no el diodo IR no se si estoy acertado si no corrijanme


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

noo, cuando colocas un diodo IR por ejemplo en mal estado en las pinzas cocodrilo del control remoto que alteramos y que sabemos de antemano esta bueno y si no se produce el ruido en la radio sintonizada en un punto medio, es indicativo que lo que esta dañado es el diodo IR.

ese es el tema del asunto un "probador de diodos IR"

no se si me explique bien.

saludos


----------



## cesartm (May 2, 2008)

Con tu telefono si tiene camara puedes rapidamente saber si trabajan o no. Asi como explica Fogonazo


----------



## elaficionado (May 2, 2008)

Hola.
Te sugiero la prueba del radio AM, así es como detecto si el diodo del control remoto está bueno.
Suerte.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nico17 (May 3, 2008)

Gracias lenvas por corregirme yo pense que de esa forma nomas se probaba el resonador, cada dia se aprende algo nuevo!


----------



## santiago (May 3, 2008)

la camara del celular
salu2


----------



## ubaldoup (May 5, 2008)

Hola yo te recomiendo que uses un control bueno primero en AM 530 por ahi escucharas que cuando presiones el control remoto (cualquier tecla) un sumbido. y despues hagas lo que ya te recomendaron ya que si funciona. ok suerte


----------



## cesartm (May 5, 2008)

Asi es...


----------



## Eliana (Dic 30, 2008)

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## migan317 (Oct 6, 2009)

y como podria probar el resonador para ver si esta bien?


----------



## diana lucia (Ago 5, 2014)

Amiga mira este circuito que hice yo misma hace unos minutos, y cuando le doy una señal con un control: CHALLENGER ER-31201CH; mira que se enciende el LED rojo en repuesta al control;
el infrarojo para que funcione, una debe colocarlo al reves, osea el ANODO del IR debe estar al negativo ( o tierra) el CATODO de IR debe estar al positivo ( 3 V ) para ello yo sola use dos pilar de 1.5 V. Encatada de conocerte, ojala te sirva de ayuda.
le coloque la marca del control remoto para que estemos seguras que funciona; no se si funcione con esos controles generales...ay no se como se llaman... pero tu me entiendes.



Amiga y para un infrarojo emisor mira que lo probe usando el multimetro en posicion...cuando una prueba continuidad..en diodos. y se coloca normal ANODO al positivo del multimetro y CATODO al negativo del multimetro; y si te fijas bien en la puntita del diodo (como es transparete) una misma alcanza a ver una lucesita indicando que esta bueno.



como ves no use ninguna resistencia, pues solo son 3V. por ello estaba segura que no los dañaria. si es mas voltage creo que una si deberia ponerle resistencias de 220 o 330, segun el voltage.



este es el diagrama que yo misma utilice para probar mis diodos


----------



## cocolu (Oct 14, 2014)

con la camara del movil se ve si funciona.


----------

